# Make up your mind, Texas.....



## Grumpy Ol' Man (May 29, 2015)

Make up  your mind, Texas!!!  You don't want the U.S. military in your state 'cause you think the gubmint wants to take your land and lock you up in chains.  Your governor sends the Texas National Guard to "guard" against the U.S. Special Operations teams.  Now... you're begging for government assistance.

Texas has said for the past few years they want to secede.  Maybe we shoulda let them.

Ted Cruz railed against giving Federal assistance to the victims of Sandy when it hit the Northeast.  "We shouldn't be spending money we don't have!"  Now, Cruz is on stage telling his fellow Texans that Federal assistance is on the way.

It's sad to see those elected to run the government be obstructionists and keep the government from working the way it should... until they need the government.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 29, 2015)

Isn't that just like that upstart Cruz?  The guy is a complete empty suit.


----------



## Laurie (May 30, 2015)

"Texas has said for the past few years they want to secede. Maybe we shoulda let them."

Am I right in thinking that Texas is the only state that still has a right to secede, or is my American history at fault?  Perhaps that bit has been repealed.


----------



## Warrigal (May 30, 2015)

Apparently the right to secede exists only in the mind, and not within the law.



> Unfortunately for these, ahem, regional patriots, what’s going on in Scotland has little to do with our federal government. In fact, the idea that states can secede from the U.S. is nothing more than a pervasive myth.
> 
> Simply put, the ruling in the 1867 Supreme Court case Texas v. White makes any state effort to legally secede from the U.S. absolutely pointless. Chief Justice Salmon P. Chase’s majority opinion reads, “The union between Texas and the other states was as complete, as perpetual, and as indissoluble as the union between the original States. There was no place for reconsideration or revocation, except through revolution or through consent of the states.” Pretty concrete stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Debby (May 30, 2015)

Which European country was it that had civil wars and break up that finally saw Kosovo leave or secede?  I think it was Yugoslavia and the region that I'm thinking of was known as Kosovo.  Apparently Bill Clinton declared that the conflict over Kosovo was a threat to the security of the US and thereafter NATO got involved and aided Kosovo in their efforts to secede by supplying 'air support' to the conflict.

My question is, why is it okay for Kosovo to secede but not Texas?  Or in the case of Canada, if Quebec wanted to secede and their population all voted for it, why not Quebec?  Isn't that what democracy is all about?  Groups of people with enough numbers behind them, deciding how they want to run their 'lives'.   Of course, that would mean that the seceding region should also shoulder their share of debt to that point and also stand on their own from that point forward.  One link I glanced at re: Kosovo indicated that it hasn't worked out as well as the folks from Kosovo might have liked and there was a significant emigration to the rest of Europe in an effort to find jobs and a better life and that's something that the seceders should always consider.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kosovo_War

https://history.state.gov/milestones/1989-1992/breakup-yugoslavia  (shows map of the old Yugloslavia and identifies where Kosovo is)

Good cartoon by the way QS.  Very appropriate from the sounds of it.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 30, 2015)

Yeah let the Texans drown, they are Americans that don't think like we do!! If enough women and children die then maybe the gene pool will be cleansed..


----------



## Jackie22 (May 30, 2015)

Its all about the hypocrisy.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 30, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yeah let the Texans drown, they are Americans that don't think like we do!! If enough women and children die then maybe the gene pool will be cleansed..



Ken...  Just be sure you get out of dodge before it goes sliding off into the Gulf.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Ken...  Just be sure you get out of dodge before it goes sliding off into the Gulf.



Not me, I will stay and help as much as I can..


----------



## QuickSilver (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Jackie22 (May 30, 2015)

President Obama will do the right thing, as he always does, he'll grant the disaster request and will not rub their nose in it....


----------



## QuickSilver (May 30, 2015)

Yeah..... Too bad.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 30, 2015)

Ironically they will get their aid and bitch about how much or how fast they got it.  Ted Cruz or Rick Perry will later figure out a way to bitch...bet on it.


----------



## Rocky (May 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ironically they will get their aid and bitch about how much or how fast they got it.  Ted Cruz or Rick Perry will later figure out a way to bitch...bet on it.


_*
Actually, Ted Cruz has bitched about the East Coast hurricane relief.  He's all for relief for Texas now, of course.  But then, we all know he is at best a hypocrite and at worst a total ding-a-ling.

The uproar over the military exercises began, not as some sort of government conspiracy reaction, but as a reaction of the people in Bastrop, Texas.  They packed the room to hear the usual platitudes.  They were there, the vast majority of them, because they were not yet two years out from a devastating fire that killed many, and destroyed 1700 [ yes, you read that right ] homes.  The area is loblolly pine forested area along the Colorado River.  The forest was burned to a crisp, about half of it.  The people who had been spared in the fire or the people who had rebuilt [ including my daughter and son-in-law ] were still traumatized from the fire when they were told there would be "exercises" by the Special Forces sections of all military branches and the "exercises" would be held on "private land", tho' no one would say whose "private land" or where that might be.

The guv [ no, I am not a fan of his ] said the Texas National Guard would see to it that things are on the up-and-up ... not because he bought into any conspiracy theory, but to assuage the concerns of the still traumatized residents of Bastrop and Bastrop County, Texas.*_


----------



## Jackie22 (May 31, 2015)

On the military exercises......

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...draws-scrutiny-and-wild-speculation-in-texas/


----------



## Rocky (May 31, 2015)

_*And that's the problem, Jackie.  Except for a very very few conspiracy nutzoids at the meeting in Bastrop, that is what the media ran with.  And it exploded into even more noxious reporting.

As I said in my previous post, that was not the major concern of the people of Bastrop, traumatized heavily only recently, and not yet fully recovered.  What damage was the military intending to foist upon them, upon their beloved area, just to have "military exercises" in that one particular area of Texas?  Why not somewhere else in Texas, somewhere unscathed by tragedy?  Texas is a huge State, after all ... why an area burned to a crisp and not at all recovered?

And here we are ... the notion persists and undoubtedly the media and the nutzoids are all too willing to continue.

BTW, my family and I drove around Bastrop State Park recently.  Acres and acres and acres of blackened skeletons of trees.  Some green springing up in places, even some teeny tiny seedling pines.  It will take years and years and years to recover ... the park, and the people who lost everything, the ones who "girded their loins" and cleaned up, rebuilt, etc.*_


----------



## Davey Jones (May 31, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yeah let the Texans drown, they are Americans that don't think like we do!! If enough women and children die then maybe the gene pool will be cleansed..



Sorry but that's sick considering their present situation with all that rain and deaths.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 31, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Sorry but that's sick considering their present situation with all that rain and deaths.


I'm thinking it was sarcasm. But apparently some do think that way.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 31, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yeah let the Texans drown, they are Americans that don't think like we do!! If enough women and children die then maybe the gene pool will be cleansed..



I think if Texans took a little more time to think before they voted, it would not only be good for Texas and Texans but all of America as well.  As to the desire to see them in this kind of trouble most Americans want the best for them in spite of their politics.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I think if Texans took a little more time to think before they voted, it would not only be good for Texas and Texans but all of America as well.  As to the desire to see them in this kind of trouble most Americans want the best for them in spite of their politics.



No one seriously wants to see innocent folks suffer.   However, those politicians came to power in Texas because the majority of the people voted for them...   There's an old saying in politics..  "People deserve to get what they voted for.... AND HARD"    I agree... maybe Texans should think a little more before voting these nut jobs in.


----------



## Rocky (May 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No one seriously wants to see innocent folks suffer.   However, those politicians came to power in Texas because the majority of the people voted for them...   There's an old saying in politics..  "People deserve to get what they voted for.... AND HARD"    I agree... maybe Texans should think a little more before voting these nut jobs in.


_
*Perhaps some people need remember that it was a Texan, Lyndon B. Johnson, who signed into law those laws that turned "the South" against Democrats.  *

The "majority", yes, we are so severely gerrymandered that that is what happens.  But do NOT tell me that your State, other States, are not just as heavily gerrymandered.

So the *"people deserve to get what they voted for"* and that is, apparently devastating fire and devastating floods.  You might consider global warming a bit in this. Not just the Texans who *"deserve"* what has happened.  And it is NOT just Texas politicians who pooh-pooh this -- check YOUR politicians. * We "deserve"?  -- that is as callous a remark as any I've heard.
*
I am appalled at the readiness of people in here to "blame the victim" [ learned about that in psychology/sociology I -- didn't you? ] as opposed to acknowledging the power of money and the corrupted press.

You might need to be reminded here ... I am not a native Texan.  I do not particularly care for most parts of Texas -- other than the only sane part which is Austin and the Hill Country.  But I do not care to have Texas as a whole, and Texans as a group, slandered._

_In my lifetime I have, and still do, agitate for the rights of the disabled.  I know what blinders and bigotry can do to people._


----------



## QuickSilver (May 31, 2015)

Everyone knows it was Johnson who lost the Dixiecrats for generations, and turned them into Republicans by signing civil rights legislation into law.. So what does that say about the Dixiecrats?  AND Republicans for that matter. 

As for aide to Texas... OF course the government will send it....  and of course Obama will do the right thing to help people.   What does that say about Obama?

I am certainly NOT slandering Texans...  Just reminding them who and WHAT they voted into power..  which they did... and there can be no denying that... can there..  Perhaps Texans need to remember that when they next go to the polls.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 31, 2015)

No one wishes ill upon the Texans.  Even with all their blowing about seceding from America, even with the paranoia about our military exercises,  in spite of the anti-American talk from your Canadian Cruz.  It's ok that you elected Rick Perry who couldn't be a water-boy for the President, yet runs his mouth like he's the greatest thing since sliced bread.  We forgive you for George Bush, after all though he talks with a Texas drawl he, like you is a transplant. I've read some of your posts and you sound like a reasonable man so please try to understand our disdain for the Texas voting record.


[h=1]Obama Rescues Arrogant And Ungrateful Texas Republicans With Federal Disaster Declaration[/h]

*politicususa.com*/2015/05/30/obama-rescues-arrogant-ungrateful-texas-republicans-federal-disaster-declaration.html




 President Obama has rescued arrogant and ungrateful Texas  Republicans by signing a federal disaster declaration for those areas  impacted by the state’s deadly floods. 
 The White House announced that President Obama signed the disaster declaration for the areas of Texas hit by flooding:
_The President today declared a  major disaster exists in the State of Texas and ordered federal aid to  supplement state, tribal, and local recovery efforts in the area  affected by severe storms, tornadoes, straight-line winds, and flooding  beginning on May 4, 2015, and continuing._
 The President’s action makes federal funding available to affected individuals in the counties of Harris, Hays, and Van Zandt.
 Assistance can include grants for temporary housing and home repairs,  low-cost loans to cover uninsured property losses, and other programs  to help individuals and business owners recover from the effects of the  disaster.
  Federal funding also is available to state, tribal, and  eligible local governments and certain private nonprofit organizations  on a cost-sharing basis for emergency work and the repair or replacement  of facilities damaged by the severe storms, tornadoes, straight-line  winds, and flooding in the counties of Cooke, Gaines, Grimes, Harris,  Hays, Navarro, and Van Zandt.
 Federal funding is also available on a cost-sharing basis for hazard mitigation measures statewide. 
  W. Craig Fugate, Administrator, Federal Emergency  Management Agency (FEMA), Department of Homeland Security, named Kevin  L. Hannes as the Federal Coordinating Officer for federal recovery  operations in the affected area. 
 FEMA said that damage surveys are continuing in other areas,  and additional counties may be designated for assistance after the  assessments are fully completed.

 These are the same Texas Republicans who have been arrogantly dabbling in succession talk for years, and most recently have been gripped by a paranoid conspiracy theory that President Obama is sending the military to take over the state.

 Gov. Greg Abbott has not thanked the President for his quick  action to help Texas. Instead the statement of gratitude was spoken by“> Texas Division of Emergency Management Chief Nim Kidd,  “I thank the President and the Federal Emergency Management Agency  (FEMA) for their prompt response to Texas’ urgent need for a federal  disaster declaration. We have seen so many lives lost, homes damaged or  destroyed, and communities threatened by this devastating storm system.  Texas is grateful for the swift response by FEMA and I look forward to  working with my FEMA partners to ensure critical assistance is delivered  to Texans in need.”
Sen. Ted Cruz, who demanded the federal aid, has also not thanked President Obama.
 The behavior of Cruz and Abbott is different from former Gov. Rick Perry who publicly thanked President Obama after  a fertilizer plant explosion in West, TX in 2013, “President Obama  called from Air Force One as he was en route to Boston. We greatly  appreciate his call, and his gracious offer of support, of course, and  the quick turnaround of the emergency declaration that will be  forthcoming, and his offer of prayers.”
 Arrogant Republicans like Greg Abbott and Ted Cruz won’t  thank the President for literally rescuing their state with prompt  action in a time of disaster. Cruz and Abbott are ignoring basic  civility because they think it is good politics to ignore Obama while  begging for a federal handout.
 If Texas were capable of going it alone, they  could handle their own natural disaster, but they can’t. What’s even  worse is that many Texas Republicans lack the basic decency to thank the  President for quicking being there for them in their time o


----------



## QuickSilver (May 31, 2015)

I for one didn't expect Cruz or the Gov to thank the President.... Aholes, that they are..   Hoping that the Texans who have been helped by this will remember it when it comes time to vote... but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 31, 2015)

Naw, holding your breath too long is not a good thing.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Ken...  Just be sure you get out of dodge before it goes sliding off into the Gulf.



Er - I know you guys can be a tad  isolationist, but theirs a bit more to the to a map of the world than that!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 1, 2015)

:lofl: Yes, that's a lot worse than leaving Tasmania off the map of Australia.
47 states does not even come close to being the whole world.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2015)

Umm, Cruz may have been born in Canada, but please do not call him a Canadian. Shudder. He did not grow up here, and his ideas are certainly not representative of Canucks, Jim.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 1, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Er - I know you guys can be a tad  isolationist, but theirs a bit more to the to a map of the world than that!




lol!!   They're certainly is! :grin:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 1, 2015)

So , Cruz is a furriner, explains a lot...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 1, 2015)

So what I am reading is that as an American, seeking Federal Disaster Relief for my family and neighbors, I have to live in a state that has voted for the current political party that is in office??


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 1, 2015)

The attitude of the Texas Republican politicians remind me of the old saying....

"One must be careful, for the toes you step on today just might be attached to the ass you have to kiss tomorrow".


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 1, 2015)

How does this system work ? 

Over here the state premiers have to ask the Federal government for special emergency relief. 
The feds don't rush in uninvited. People who lose their livelihood automatically receive government assistance. 

What sort of federal disaster relief are we talking about here?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 1, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> So what I am reading is that as an American, seeking Federal Disaster Relief for my family and neighbors, I have to live in a state that has voted for the current political party that is in office??



Not at all....  No one is saying that... only pointing out the hypocrisy of your politicians, and their hatred and disrespect of our president at every turn... But I could ask the very same question.   Cruz voted AGAINST Federal relief for the Hurricane Sandy victims, (which I may point out were in BLUE states),  but wasted no time DEMANDING relief for Texas.., AND being the ignorant Ahole he is  and not even thanking the President for his prompt response....   Is that how the majority of Texans feel?   Because the majority voted for that butthook.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> So what I am reading is that as an American, seeking Federal Disaster Relief for my family and neighbors, I have to live in a state that has voted for the current political party that is in office??



No. But as an elected official, he does represent one of the faces of not only TX but of the Republican party. I wish he wouldn't run for Pres. I'm mostly republican and I can't vote for him. I would love to see 2 decent choices.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

All I have to say is if a republican makes it into the Presidency, we will have surrendered our social security and medicare as we know it today.  With a majority in both houses and the prevailing tea party influence we seniors will be in deep trouble.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh come on Jim... WHY should the US take care of us old slackers... there's always a way to pick up some extra money and carry our weight..


----------



## BobF (Jun 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> All I have to say is if a republican makes it into the Presidency, we will have surrendered our social security and medicare as we know it today.  With a majority in both houses and the prevailing tea party influence we seniors will be in deep trouble.



No reason for thinking the Republicans will try to end Social Security.   Never been mentioned that i can remember.   An option, not a replacement, to Social Security has been discussed but never brought up in serious debates.

Medicare will continue to be in change just as it has always been regardless of party of control.   It has recently gone under changes with Obama care requirements.   

So what is new now?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

BobF said:


> No reason for thinking the Republicans will try to end Social Security.   Never been mentioned that i can remember.   An option, not a replacement, to Social Security has been discussed but never brought up in serious debates.
> 
> Medicare will continue to be in change just as it has always been regardless of party of control.   It has recently gone under changes with Obama care requirements.
> 
> So what is new now?



You need to catch up Bob.  'Nuff said because you've been proven wrong on this subject on this board previously.  I won't play this time.  For a  guy who depends on at least two social services you have a lot to learn............................and lose.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 1, 2015)

Two words BobF        RYAN BUDGET    You best read it....carefully


----------



## BobF (Jun 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You need to catch up Bob.  'Nuff said because you've been proven wrong on this subject on this board previously.  I won't play this time.



Jim, you are just so filled with hate that reality has a hard time to soak in.   Where are those threats in past legislation that you claim the Republicans have done.   None around.

You lady friend too has a problem.    Proposals have no authority at all.   Only when passed by both House and Senate and then allowed to become law by the President is there any real problems to be discussed.

Except for the last six years where our President did many things without the Congress to make judgements at all.   Just demand and insist with little consideration for Congress at all.   Congress is supposed to represent the people, not political parties.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 1, 2015)

BobF said:


> Jim, you are just so filled with hate that reality has a hard time to soak in.   Where are those threats in past legislation that you claim the Republicans have done.   None around.
> 
> You lady friend too has a problem.    Proposals have no authority at all.   Only when passed by both House and Senate and then allowed to become law by the President is there any real problems to be discussed.
> 
> Except for the last six years where our President did many things without the Congress to make judgements at all.   Just demand and insist with little consideration for Congress at all.   Congress is supposed to represent the people, not political parties.




First of all... show some respect.. I am NOT Jim's "Lady Friend"   I have a name..    Second of all, just what do you think would happen with Ryans Budget and a Republican House, Senate AND White house?    So long SS and Medicare.. will you be happy when that happens?  Why would Paul Ryan put that in his budget and get it passed through the house if that is not exactly want they want to do?   So they can say "Just Kidding"??

http://www.cbpp.org/research/the-ryan-budgets-radical-priorities



> Provides Largest Tax Cuts in History for Wealthy, Raises Middle Class Taxes, Ends Guaranteed Medicare, Privatizes Social Security, Erodes Health Care


----------



## charlotta (Jun 1, 2015)

Does Mexico want Texas back?  Let them go. I


----------



## BobF (Jun 1, 2015)

Mexico is not interested in Texas alone.    They really want most of California, Nevada, Arizona, New Mexico, and even up into  Colorado.   That is why they keep coming across the border with no permissions at all.   Too bad they don't try for access as those that did and got accepted are doing OK.   It is those other thousands that did not ask that end up living in poor conditions, poor medical support, often challenged by legal folks.   None of that is necessary if they just go through some channels first.   Why did we stop the many years of those transient types that would arrive in the spring, plant then follow around the country to harvest, the go back to Mexico for their off season times.   What we have now is really outrageous and unfair for the immigrants people and for the US taxpayers.    Why for the US taxpayers?    We pay for the border guards.   We pay for the medical help given to them.   We pay for the police and others and teachers who end up trying to keep those lives safe and to educate them.   Nothing really right with the way things are going these days.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

BobF said:


> Mexico is not interested in Texas alone.    They really want most of California, Nevada, Arizona, New Mexico, and even up into  Colorado.   That is why they keep coming across the border with no permissions at all.   Too bad they don't try for access as those that did and got accepted are doing OK.   It is those other thousands that did not ask that end up living in poor conditions, poor medical support, often challenged by legal folks.   None of that is necessary if they just go through some channels first.   Why did we stop the many years of those transient types that would arrive in the spring, plant then follow around the country to harvest, the go back to Mexico for their off season times.   What we have now is really outrageous and unfair for the immigrants people and for the US taxpayers.    Why for the US taxpayers?    We pay for the border guards.   We pay for the medical help given to them.   We pay for the police and others and teachers who end up trying to keep those lives safe and to educate them.   Nothing really right with the way things are going these days.



So now we into immigration in lieu of Social Security and Medicare, and the threats against both by your fellow repubs.


----------



## BobF (Jun 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> So now we into immigration in lieu of Social Security and Medicare, and the threats against both by your fellow repubs.



What a crock of lies you love to use.    Where is the debate in Congress to end Social Security and any final votes in either the Senate or House.   None!   And so you are spreading useless lies about the Republicans.   Why?   Afraid of the coming elections in a year and a half.   Plenty of time for some real action to take place till then and in the meantime we have Obama looking out for our better ways.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

BobF said:


> What a crock of lies you love to use.    Where is the debate in Congress to end Social Security and any final votes in either the Senate or House.   None!   And so you are spreading useless lies about the Republicans.   Why?   Afraid of the coming elections in a year and a half.   Plenty of time for some real action to take place till then and in the meantime we have Obama looking out for our better ways.



Honestly, are you so dense as to wait till the wall around your easy chair is on fire to understand there is a problem?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Honestly, are you so dense as to wait till the wall around your easy chair is on fire to understand there is a problem?




Guess the Ryan Budget is just a fairytale.....  Nothing to see here folks.... Move along.. Pay no attention.. Paul Ryan is only kidding....   hahahahahah


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Guess the Ryan Budget is just a fairytale.....  Nothing to see here folks.... Move along.. Pay no attention.. Paul Ryan is only kidding....   hahahahahah



Can you believe this guy?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Can you believe this guy?



Not really, but then again I guess lots of folks have been hoodwinked into voting against their best interests....


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

The day may come when he pays for his lack of understanding.


----------



## BobF (Jun 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Honestly, are you so dense as to wait till the wall around your easy chair is on fire to understand there is a problem?



Willing to see some proofs of your claims.   Do you have any or just your misplaced claims of bad planning about things not yet debated or voted on?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 1, 2015)

BobF said:


> Willing to see some proofs of your claims.   Do you have any or just your misplaced claims of bad planning about things not yet debated or voted on?



Just read Paul Ryan's Budget... Google it and read it.... That's all the proof that is needed..  Or again... was he just kidding when he wrote it?   READ HIS BUDGET....   ok?  He is the Chairman of the House Ways and Means Committee... and the Republicans have the majority...  He is NOT kidding... You are going to lose your Medicare...and your Social Security will be at the mercy of Wall street...  You are OK with that?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

BobF said:


> Willing to see some proofs of your claims.   Do you have any or just your misplaced claims of bad planning about things not yet debated or voted on?



Bob, Bless you.  I always think of the "whack a mole" game when you post.  No matter how bad you get whacked in one hole when you pop up, there you are popping up in another.


----------



## BobF (Jun 2, 2015)

Just completed another look at what you folks are complaining about.   Still no problem but continued confusion between claims and actions.   Efforts to try to control our massive debts, for no real reasons, seem to confuse a lot of folks just as much as our oversize debts confuse others.   To continue to do what we have done over many years for ourselves and other countries we must first stop our constant increases of our debts and try to find some way to get back into some proper ways to end our great debts.   It appears that lots of folks love our ever increasing debts.   Not good at all.

What is the correct way to handle our budgets, I don't know but I do know that ever increasing debts is wrong and needs fixed.   Is what is proposed the best or only way to go?    Some one has got to start working on that problem but the current left sided government does not seem to be doing anything but to increase our debt ever more each year.   Not good for our current government and ever worse for our future government.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

There are much better ways to control our "Massive debt" than doing it on the backs of the poor, the elderly, or the disabled.  If you look at Ryan's budget, you will see that along with cuts to benefits.. Ryan is proposing "MASSIVE tax cuts" for corporations and the top 1%.   SO  if Ryan or the GOP were  REALLY interested in controlling spending and the debt, why would they STILL be proposing tax cuts?   AND even worse.. why would it be at the expense of people that are barely getting by as it is?  

NOW if Ryan wanted to attack SS and Medicare  BUT he also wanted to increase taxes on the Wealthy  I would say he was serious about spending and the debt.. BUT in reality all he is doing is looking out for special interests and the Rich... you know.. those that contribute the most to his campaign fund and those of he cronies.


----------

